
Ask HN: Need to Learn about Databases - deninho
So, here&#x27;s the thing. I have a Physics degree, and I am now (well, whenever coronavirus let us get out again) finishing my masters degree in Automation and Control. I&#x27;ve had Data Structures courses, but, due to some changes in the curriculum, I couldnt attend any databases course.
So, I would like to invest my free time due to the quarantine, to learn about databases.
But, I don&#x27;t know what should I study, so I&#x27;d be grateful, if you could point me in the right direction (technologies, courses etc)<p>Thanks in advance :)<p>And keep safe people
======
jrjsmrtn
I recommend you the "Manga Guide to Databases" :-) It's a very, very good
introduction to relational databases and SQL.

[https://www.amazon.com/Manga-Guide-Databases-
ebook/dp/B007XL...](https://www.amazon.com/Manga-Guide-Databases-
ebook/dp/B007XLF39M/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=manga+guide+to+databases&qid=1585058438&sr=8-1)

~~~
deninho
I'll give it a try, though I don't really like manga for entertainment, so I
guess it will be a bit difficult to keep me focused for studying :p Thanks a
lot

~~~
jrjsmrtn
Yeah, I know... :-) I have to credit the PostgreSQL core developers, you know:
people experts in DBMS developments %-) They talked about it on the mailing
lists almost ten years ago and I was intrigued. Since then, I probably have
bought about 20 of them to distribute among colleagues or co-developers. For
non-programmers who learned and created business applications with MS Excel,
MS Access or Google Sheets, it was a gentle approach to relational databases
and SQL, and helped a lot to migrate those solutions to (real) DBMS or ERP.

------
brudgers
Berkeley CS 186, Spring 2015.
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhMnuBfGeCDPtyC9kUf_h...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhMnuBfGeCDPtyC9kUf_hG_QwjYzZ0Am1)

~~~
deninho
thanks, I'll start watching the videos :)

